# The Savage Edge is a coyote killer



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I know fur is not going to be prime for awhile yet but I couldn't help myself. I took out the new 22-250 Edge and called in a coyote. It worked really good dropped him dead with a head on chest shot. The 40 gr V Max stayed inside and killed him cold. Dog was not a monster by any means but he was a good 30 35 pounds.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats poe. Love the .22-250. Any pics?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Sounds awesome... but.....


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

haha sorry I had none of this one . I even got the girlfriend a fancy Camera for these kinds of things but she was busy and in the end no pictures. However next time there will be pictures don't worry.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

sorry I still havent put up any pics yet but I thought I would still put this on here. Went out calling coyotes today with some luck. I only had time to make one stand and I guess I left to early because when I was walking back to the truck I seen a coyote. He had already seen me and the truck so he was not coming any closer. He was out around the 450 yard mark and managed to hit him. My shot was a little to far back though so I had to track him down and finish him off. That was a very long walk to get him and drag him back. On my way home I spoted a coyote off in the field. He seen me slowing down and by the time I was out of the truck and got my gun loaded and off the road he was running at about 250. Well I got lucky and hit him to. However once again it needed a follow up shot because this one hot him low in the chest. It opened up a big hole between his front legs. It put him down but I still had to put another round in him to finish him off. When Im out of my VMax bullets I may try some noslers. The VMaxs work awsome if you make a good shot but sometimes things happen and its nice to have a bullet that is a little more forgiving. I was however happy with the savage edge once again.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes, I do think we were promised Pics.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## jas41 (Nov 12, 2010)

How do you like that new edge? How are the triggers and do they have a smooth action on them? What does yours pattern like?


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I am very happy with my edge. The trigger is a little heavy but it still feels pretty good. The action is smooth and I am pretty happy with the accuracy. Some of my best groups were about a half inch but I average from about an inch to half inch. Im not saying its the best gun money can buy but you get a lot more gun than you are paying for.


----------

